# Set-M Evidence of continuous residency in the UK??



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

I was just finalising my SET-M for ILR under 5-year partner route. Noticed in the evidence checklist there is something for 'Evidence of continuous residency in the UK'. What evidence do I need to supply for this? I've got my list of holidays where I was out of the country in the past five years. Do I need boarding passes for all of these trips or something? Or my leases going back the full 5 years? Or is this only if you're applying under continuous residence option rather than partner sponsorship?

Please help if you can as I have a premium appointment this week on tuesday so just have tomorrow to gather anything additional if I need to... I can't seem to find anything online. Currently my supporting evidence only covers that last 2.5 years since my last application for FLR. Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, things like tenancy agreements covering the 5 years, council tax statements, job contract etc.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Is this similar to the two and a half years proof of living together? This means we must keep such documents to cover the entire five years.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, in addition to cohabitation evidence.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, Joppa! Even more documents to keep! We have no tenancy agreements or job contracts so we will have to use similar stuff as for the cohabitation evidence.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The new form asks for a lot more details than the old one.


----------



## xbel (Feb 12, 2015)

this is useful info.. definitely not throwing away this 2.5 yrs stack of paper for my FLRM that has granted then!


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks very much Joppa - glad I asked! This forum is a life saver as usual. I've added in our tenancy agreements going back to when I arrived 5 years ago, along with a couple council tax bills, a couple of hospital letters and two p60s. Should that suffice? 

It's really confusing because the form only asks for addresses for the past 2 years and I thought the correspondence evidence was 6 pieces from the past 2.5 years. Seems bizarre that they need the evidence that they had 2.5 years ago again!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn...I've shredded my previous tenancy agreement, initial spouse visa one !

Would a scanned copy of this be okay for SET application? Please say yes


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

You could also use council tax statements. I don’t have any tenancy agreements so will be using council tax statements to cover the five years.


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes, in addition to cohabitation evidence.


Is this for both applicant and partner or only applicant? Thank you


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

oneonefourone said:


> I was just finalising my SET-M for ILR under 5-year partner route. Noticed in the evidence checklist there is something for 'Evidence of continuous residency in the UK'. What evidence do I need to supply for this? I've got my list of holidays where I was out of the country in the past five years. Do I need boarding passes for all of these trips or something? Or my leases going back the full 5 years? Or is this only if you're applying under continuous residence option rather than partner sponsorship?
> 
> Please help if you can as I have a premium appointment this week on tuesday so just have tomorrow to gather anything additional if I need to... I can't seem to find anything online. Currently my supporting evidence only covers that last 2.5 years since my last application for FLR. Thank you!


Did they need the 5 years of continuous residence documents?


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm glad I read this. Thank you Joppa. Was about to get rid of all the documents we've been hoarding! Strange requests though, as we've already evidenced requirements through each stages. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Tito1 said:


> Did they need the 5 years of continuous residence documents?


Read the whole thread.


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Tito1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did they need the 5 years of continuous residence documents?
> ...


I did but wanted to know if it was needed when at the appointment or not as i’ve seen on other forums people saying that only 2.5yrs is needed as they’ve already seen the prior 2.5 yrs?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

The answer being given on this thread - that 5 years correspondence is required at the 5 year ILR point, - seems to contradict the answer I was given to the same question on this thread here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...corres-have-cover-5-yrs-just-last-2-5yrs.html

On this latter thread I was told that only the second 2.5 year period mattered, as indeed the Home Office have already seen the correspondence for the first 2.5 year period.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

This is what I am referring to:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...corres-have-cover-5-yrs-just-last-2-5yrs.html



Richjohn said:


> SET (M) Does corres have to cover 5 yrs or just the last 2.5yrs?
> 
> Hi, *When applying for SET (M) at the 5 year point,** re the correspondence one has submit to prove we have been living together, does it have to cover the last 2.5 years, or the whole 5 years?*
> 
> ...





Joppa said:


> *Since the last renewal/extension, so 30 months*.


Are we at cross purposes in some way?


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

This was why I wanted to double check if the person who went actually needed as the form could be taken either way ?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Tito1 said:


> This was why I wanted to double check if the person who went actually needed as the form could be taken either way ?


I agree, that would be helpful! However the application form says:

Documents addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together continuously since your last grant of leave in this category. See Note 8.

Which suggests the correspondence should cover the previous two and a half years. 

However, there is also in the checklist a reference to evidence of continuous residence in the UK as a separate tick box to the one for correspondence. It would be wise therefore to also include such documents as tenancy agreements, Council tax statements, etc to cover the five years.


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Tito1 said:
> 
> 
> > This was why I wanted to double check if the person who went actually needed as the form could be taken either way ?
> ...


Fab thank you - yes form a little unclear! Would those documents be in both applicant and partner for ILR?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I have no idea but I guess it would be better if they are in both names.


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I have no idea but I guess it would be better if they are in both names.


Thanks I managed to find - will update everyone if they were needed as apt is thurs!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Tito1 said:


> Thanks I managed to find - will update everyone if they were needed as apt is thurs!


Good luck and please come back and let us what was needed!


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

> Documents addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together continuously *since your last grant of leave in this category*. See Note 8.


Well that seems clear enough. I would place greater significance on that part, as opposed to the comments in the checklist, which I would read to mean as & where appropriate.

Re joint or single names, - the requirements are documented that preferably the documents (I think its 6) should be in joint names. If not, then for each one that isn't in joint names, there should be one addressed to each party/person.


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Richjohn said:


> > Documents addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together continuously *since your last grant of leave in this category*. See Note 8.
> 
> 
> Well that seems clear enough. I would place greater significance on that part, as opposed to the comments in the checklist, which I would read to mean as & where appropriate.
> ...


Thats what I would read it to be as well just another thread Joppa mentioned for whole period i.e 5yrs / yeah got the 6 docs already it was more if we needed the prior 2.5yrs was it both names or one. Will take the extra docs and ask at the appointment


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Let us know how you get on. Would really appreciate some clarity over length of docs required. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

ithinkin said:


> Let us know how you get on. Would really appreciate some clarity over length of docs required. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I will do! Nerves kicking in only fee days left!!


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tito1 said:


> ithinkin said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know how you get on. Would really appreciate some clarity over length of docs required. Thanks.
> ...


ILR Set m approved! They didn’t need the 5 yrs evidence only 2.5 - I asked the case worker and he said only needs the last 2.5yrs as has already approved the previous 2.5yrs so no need to see it again


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Congratulations! Don't forget us on this forum now  

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tito1 (Jul 5, 2015)

ithinkin said:


> Congratulations! Don't forget us on this forum now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won’t! Already started filling out citizenship form! Have couple questions, but will post tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## Victoriaelaine (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification! I do feel they want no extras, but there is no harm keeping a second folder to yourself *just in case* which is what I'm going to do when I go for it in March... I feel like I've "got this" but to be thorough is so important. Thanks for sharing your journey


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

please refer to this new guidance on this subject

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ry-evidence-of-continuous-residence-in-the-uk


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

hasiqbal76 said:


> please refer to this new guidance on this subject
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ry-evidence-of-continuous-residence-in-the-uk


This appears to be specific government proposals for EU residents who have lived in the UK for 5 years who wish to remain after Brexit. I don't think it applies to current Non EU flrm or setm applications.


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

neilcperks said:


> This appears to be specific government proposals for EU residents who have lived in the UK for 5 years who wish to remain after Brexit. I don't think it applies to current Non EU flrm or setm applications.


I would suspect the evidence is similar to non EU applying as well


----------

